# Turtle Creek 6/19



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Shorts, shorts and more shorts. Did I say shorts? 24 inch schoolie striper. Looked healthy. Saw some short flatties as well.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Is this your new favorite spot, or just one you're trying out lately?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nah, been fishing this spot for a while. Very quiet and out of the way. Makes for no crowds, except on the week ends sometimes.


----------

